# NWT HURON LOOKING TO SIGNUP WITH A PRO



## BASS ACKWARDS (Mar 21, 2010)

Wanting to signup with a pro for this tournament, Pm me if you need a co-angler


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Disappointed they are doing it out of sawmill. The setup they had last year seemed pretty smooth. Wonder if they had issue with the city or why would they move it.


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Agreed ErieRider. They now changed it to the Huron boat basin....so Huron launch. There had to be something with the city. Maybe the fact we were backed up 4 blocks last year trying to launch the first day. Looking at a map if I fished where I did in last years tournament I would be making a 25 mile one way trip from the river. 

BASS, hope you find a Pro to sign up with. I know I was in contact with you last year about a link. I will not be participating this year.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Did not know they moved it to the basin. Should lay out better there. However, the nice part was many guys made the run across the bay and fixed the overflow problem. You would think NWT could suggest alternate ramping and still hold it in Sandusky since the location is more favorable for launching from multiple ramps but the basin is set up decent to accommodate the tourney, minus the runs. Could be some long runs with April water and weather. Hope for sunny and smooth! I'll save my money as well! Bass, I will keep my ears open for someone. My partner I usually sign up with is paired up with someone already once I bailed..


----------



## Walleye Wells (Apr 3, 2010)

Looking for a pro to sign up with as well. I've been signed up as a co angler since early January but haven't found anybody to pair with yet to guarantee entry.


----------



## BASS ACKWARDS (Mar 21, 2010)

Didnt Tom Keenan say he went east to get the big girls on there way back to get away from boat traffic lol!


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Yes... After a goofy spring ten days later than the tourney this year, after a full moon with warmer then usual water with an early spawn. However, tell me where the other money teams fished? Just saying early April, goofy weather already... Could be fun. I myself don't like the location this year and the timing, since it's earlier, it eliminates some of the skill, imho. Not a pro and never claimed to be. That's probably why he makes a living at it. Good luck finding someone.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Huron is one of the nicest ramps in the area. Much better suited for a big tournament than Sandusky imo. Guys on Erie are SPOILED when it comes making runs, the wether buoy is so far or in this case Huron to the islands. What's Catawba to Huron? 20 maybe 25 miles? No matter the wind direction part of that run would be protected to boot!

Green Bay is a popular location for big tournaments, normal run is 20 with a long run approaching 50 or even more. Prairie DuChen this year, could see runs in the 40-60 mile range, sakakawea could be even further, much further. 

Longest run I've personally seen was on devils lake 15 mile run that was absolutely, teeth jarring, windshield breaking, ice bag on the sack terrible! 

There is a reason some guys fish the tour and others complain.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

Papascott said:


> Huron is one of the nicest ramps in the area. Much better suited for a big tournament than Sandusky imo. Guys on Erie are SPOILED when it comes making runs, the wether buoy is so far or in this case Huron to the islands. What's Catawba to Huron? 20 maybe 25 miles? No matter the wind direction part of that run would be protected to boot!
> 
> Green Bay is a popular location for big tournaments, normal run is 20 with a long run approaching 50 or even more. Prairie DuChen this year, could see runs in the 40-60 mile range, sakakawea could be even further, much further.
> 
> ...


I hear ya papa! I am not complaining, when cash is on the line you do what you have to
How did you end up finishing in Sandusky NWT last year? Where did you fish at out of curiosity?? What were your thoughts on ramping and the lay out?? I liked that a good portion of the field could run from Dempsey's and avoid the crowds, that's all. It thinned out the wait.
For the record I corrected myself and said the set up for Huron is nicer than Sawmill. Once I find out it moved. (I have not followed when I did not sign up)
After the year one scale debacle, I had email and phone conversations with Anthony Wright and suggested that if they came back to Lake Erie to use Huron. I even supplied him with all the contacts of the locals handling that at the time. 
I think it will be fun and a good event and will be at the weigh in for sure but could be interesting with the weather.
Let me know your opinion on how you thought Sandusky went last year, seeing you fish the circuit and it in comparison to other nwt's from last year and about the other stuff from a second point of view of another angler that fished it last year, as I would like to gauge it against how huron plays out.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

I have not fished an NWT since the first one out of east harbor. MWC schedule and other reasons kept me out. 

I fished several mwc events out of Sandusky. Crowded ramp, no good area for weigh in and lack of parking make it a pita imo. 

East harbor was ok. Mazurics made for easier ramping and much shorter launch times and a short run to inspection/take off. 

Huron should be great for the number of boats and lack of local traffic that time of year.


----------



## ErieRider (Mar 23, 2010)

I would agree on the lack of traffic. I like the stage set up in the basin and there should be plenty of area to dock and weigh in. It was a good move from sawmill to the basin for sure. Huron is overlooked at times but it is laid out good. If they could re-do the conagra site it could really help the city out.


----------

